# Missing...Lurking...Absent



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

There was a thread like this on another site.

*It's a place to say hello if you have been away. Or to let people know in advance if you will be gone, so they don't worry. A spot to tell someone that you miss them because you haven't seen them around. *:heart

----------

This is my first sign-in in a long while. However, I have been thinking of so many of you. There are trips I want to be updated on, questions about jobs and living situations, food you have cooked to look at... and so much I have wondered about from previous conversations.

Things haven't been ideal. Long term hospital stays...re-enrolling in school etc. Thus, I don't have time or energy to communicate much right now. BUT, I have SO appreciated the friendship and support offered to me. Thanks to everyone who kept in touch through @LonelyLurker (and thank you to HIM for everything but also not minding to take those messages).

I do come on and read periodically - & I hope to be back soon - writing and playing with everyone.

There are too many people to list by name but I especially miss our contest @CloudChaser (and I really need to catch up with my peeps on the blogs!!)

I genuinely miss the people I enjoy here!

*Note:*

Please do not mention any permanently banned users. Any posts that refer to banned users will be edited to remove their username. A list of some recent permanently banned members can be found here, for anyone who wonders where they went:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/notice-of-permanent-bannings-2052577/


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm glad to know that despite all you are still there, @HiddenFathoms, if you know what I mean. I was wondering what was going on with you :b 
Hope all gets better for you.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Hi @HiddenFathoms  Hope you are doing ok. Nice thread idea.

Oh, who do I miss? I can't really say but I hope they keep their word. 6 months have passed today, another 3 left. I doubt they are lurking any more though. The name change made me laugh. Silly carrotpotatobanana.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was wondering about someone, who I mentioned in the 'post something you want to tell an SAS poster' thread recently, but they've been gone for a couple of years now both here and on Facebook (I no longer use that, but added them ages ago and decided to check.) They last used this site about a month or so since their last Facebook post which was in mid 2015 so who knows.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread, the llama isn't a monster, its just a very pretty and girly llama with lots of mascara and ****. (I measure prettiness by the amount of mascara on eyes).

It's also got its eye on the side of its head which might not be ideal. Massive though, so probably compensatory.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I hope that the inactive posters have gotten over their SA and are OK. My wish.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> @Persephone The Dread, the llama isn't a monster, its just a very pretty and girly llama with lots of mascara and ****. (I measure prettiness by the amount of mascara on eyes).
> 
> It's also got its eye on the side of its head which might not be ideal. Massive though, so probably compensatory.


I'm the monster, the llama's just... There. Until I can be bothered to change my avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Welcome back


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

You sent me a message a while ago and said (in so many words) that you weren't in the right frame of mind to be chatting at the time, so I hope things have settled down for you now.  Glad to see you're still around though.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have stuck this thread so people can use it to let everyone know when they might not be here for a while, or that they are back.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Silent Memory said:


> I have stuck this thread so people can use it to let everyone know when they might not be here for a while, or that they are back.


:smile2: That's a good thing.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome back, HiddenFathoms. I was worried that you might not recover.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything. Today was the birthday of a friend on here I used to text with, chat with, etc. daily. I hadn't heard from her since late October...I figured she just got bored of me since she had a boyfriend and all that...she hadn't been responding to me very often. So I sent her a message 'Happy meow meow Birthday to you, hope life is treating you a-ok!' on Facebook. I went further down on my Facebook wall and saw a bunch of messages posted to her that said Happy Birthday to you in heaven and such. I found out that she died back in late October from an infection. I feel absolutely demoralized.  She would have only been 28. Her name on here was _Username removed_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Evo1114 said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything. Today was the birthday of a friend on here I used to text with, chat with, etc. daily. I hadn't heard from her since late October...I figured she just got bored of me since she had a boyfriend and all that...she hadn't been responding to me very often. So I sent her a message 'Happy meow meow Birthday to you, hope life is treating you a-ok!' on Facebook. I went further down on my Facebook wall and saw a bunch of messages posted to her that said Happy Birthday to you in heaven and such. I found out that she died back in late October from an infection. I feel absolutely demoralized.  She would have only been 28. Her name on here was _Username removed_.


Holy crap. She was in the women's group thingie I ran. How do you die from an infection at 28?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Holy crap. She was in the women's group thingie I ran. How do you die from an infection at 28?


sepsis /septicemia. If not treated properly some kind of infections can be letal, sometimes they are treated properly but it resist/persist despite the treatments.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

WB, Fathoms. Your buttsex thread was quite a hit.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Evo1114 said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything. Today was the birthday of a friend on here I used to text with, chat with, etc. daily. I hadn't heard from her since late October...I figured she just got bored of me since she had a boyfriend and all that...she hadn't been responding to me very often. So I sent her a message 'Happy meow meow Birthday to you, hope life is treating you a-ok!' on Facebook. I went further down on my Facebook wall and saw a bunch of messages posted to her that said Happy Birthday to you in heaven and such. I found out that she died back in late October from an infection. I feel absolutely demoralized.  She would have only been 28. Her name on here was _Username removed_.


I never talked to her, but I remember some of her posts from some years back. That's insane.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Holy crap. She was in the women's group thingie I ran. How do you die from an infection at 28?


She had really bad Crohn's Disease. She was in and out of the hospital a lot from it. Yeah, she really seemed to enjoy that group.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Evo1114 said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything. Today was the birthday of a friend on here I used to text with, chat with, etc. daily. I hadn't heard from her since late October...I figured she just got bored of me since she had a boyfriend and all that...she hadn't been responding to me very often. So I sent her a message 'Happy meow meow Birthday to you, hope life is treating you a-ok!' on Facebook. I went further down on my Facebook wall and saw a bunch of messages posted to her that said Happy Birthday to you in heaven and such. I found out that she died back in late October from an infection. I feel absolutely demoralized.  She would have only been 28. Her name on here was Username removed.


Sorry to hear that, at least your friendship will have added some positive experiences to her life too.

No need to apologise for grief, it's OK to be human.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi HiddenFathoms! Nice to see you.
Sorry to hear you've been in a hospital. I hope you're doing ok now.
:hug


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Evo1114 said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything. Today was the birthday of a friend on here I used to text with, chat with, etc. daily. I hadn't heard from her since late October...I figured she just got bored of me since she had a boyfriend and all that...she hadn't been responding to me very often. So I sent her a message 'Happy meow meow Birthday to you, hope life is treating you a-ok!' on Facebook. I went further down on my Facebook wall and saw a bunch of messages posted to her that said Happy Birthday to you in heaven and such. I found out that she died back in late October from an infection. I feel absolutely demoralized.  She would have only been 28. Her name on here was Username removed.


Holy wow, that's unbelievable. 
Very sorry to hear about this. She always had such a warm presence here.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Just Lurking said:


> Holy wow, that's unbelievable.
> Very sorry to hear about this. She always had such a warm presence here.


I noticed too that you weren't around, I think I was going to send a hello to your visitor's pag, but don't remember if I did :con. Hope you are ok too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Evo1114 said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything. Today was the birthday of a friend on here I used to text with, chat with, etc. daily. I hadn't heard from her since late October...I figured she just got bored of me since she had a boyfriend and all that...she hadn't been responding to me very often. So I sent her a message 'Happy meow meow Birthday to you, hope life is treating you a-ok!' on Facebook. I went further down on my Facebook wall and saw a bunch of messages posted to her that said Happy Birthday to you in heaven and such. I found out that she died back in late October from an infection. I feel absolutely demoralized.  She would have only been 28. Her name on here was Username removed.


That's terrible 

I remember her too.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

In my little lurks I have not seen @tehuti88 or @TheWelshOne. I hope the reasons for your absence are ones that lead to good moments for you both!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Evo1114 said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything. Today was the birthday of a friend on here I used to text with, chat with, etc. daily. I hadn't heard from her since late October...I figured she just got bored of me since she had a boyfriend and all that...she hadn't been responding to me very often. So I sent her a message 'Happy meow meow Birthday to you, hope life is treating you a-ok!' on Facebook. I went further down on my Facebook wall and saw a bunch of messages posted to her that said Happy Birthday to you in heaven and such. I found out that she died back in late October from an infection. I feel absolutely demoralized.  She would have only been 28. Her name on here was Username removed.


Oh man, I remember her from ages back damn.


----------



## it is hard being me (Jun 28, 2014)

I recently found myself navigating back to this site. ( I wonder why? xD) I noticed this thread and thought I'd post my return. (Maybe this time I'll stick around..)

My deepest sympathies go out to the family and those who were close to, _Username removed_. I never had the privilege to meet this person (Maybe I would have had I not ran to my dark lonely cave =/ ). Best strong, Evo1114 and know that there are people here who can lend an ear during life's worst moments.

Stay safe & strong, everyone.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

it is hard being me said:


> I recently found myself navigating back to this site. ( I wonder why? xD) I noticed this thread and thought I'd post my return. (Maybe this time I'll stick around..)
> 
> My deepest sympathies go out to the family and those who were close to, Username removed. I never had the privilege to meet this person (Maybe I would have had I not ran to my dark lonely cave =/ ). Best strong, Evo1114 and know that there are people here who can lend an ear during life's worst moments.
> 
> Stay safe & strong, everyone.


Thanks. (To you and everybody else).

She was EXTREMELY shy...even on here. I never met her in person. We texted quite often for 5 years though (up until like maybe the past year). Sometimes I'd just randomly get a video messaged to me of her cat licking herself or something. I'm sure when I hear a cool song that I think she'd like or watch some weird tv show or movie, I'll be having to remind myself that I can't text her about it.

I told some people at work about it, like how much it sucked and all that. As soon as I told them that I never actually met her in person, they'd like laugh and say 'oh, you were making it sound like it was somebody really close to you'. More proof that people just don't understand most of 'us' on this site. I've actually never met ANY of the people I'd label as my 'best friends' I've had since like early 20's, which I imagine most people would find extremely illogical.


----------



## it is hard being me (Jun 28, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> Thanks. (To you and everybody else).
> 
> She was EXTREMELY shy...even on here. I never met her in person. We texted quite often for 5 years though (up until like maybe the past year). Sometimes I'd just randomly get a video messaged to me of her cat licking herself or something. I'm sure when I hear a cool song that I think she'd like or watch some weird tv show or movie, I'll be having to remind myself that I can't text her about it.
> 
> I told some people at work about it, like how much it sucked and all that. As soon as I told them that I never actually met her in person, they'd like laugh and say 'oh, you were making it sound like it was somebody really close to you'. More proof that people just don't understand most of 'us' on this site. I've actually never met ANY of the people I'd label as my 'best friends' I've had since like early 20's, which I imagine most people would find extremely illogical.


Sounds like those people are merely co-workers. You should just keep it work related. It is clear they don't care or have interest in you or your feelings. This doesn't mean you have to detach. Don't punish yourself. Maybe you've had a laugh or two with them before. Maybe random banter helps pass time. But now you know they're probably not the people you should open up to. Sometimes, what you see is what you'll get.

It is true that most people do not understand. Something I keep in mind is, everyone understands me as much as I understand them. So with that, I'll never hold something against someone who dismisses me in the same fashion as you, Evo1114, have experienced. This is just my nature as a person. I lend my ear and always keep an open mind. In the end, I'll just only understand them a tad more for having listened. =)

I know we all have our own ways dealing with death. I've conjured a small piece of cheese which I hope can offer some solace. To you, Evo1114 and anyone else.

I want to believe those I've known
whose stream stopped flowing, years ago
Are in a place with no time
No pain. No agony will ever rise
Wrapped in total serenity
Seeing that they still live inside me
I want to believe
I choose to believe


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@goldenratio


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder how Felicsha is doing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sus_y disappeared suddenly.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Dissipated

Where you at?

Hope you are well!


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @goldenratio


 @HiddenFathomsThanks, I appreciate the mention and that gif. I read your first post and it sounds like you've been through hell and high water. Hope you're doing much better now. I was absent due to my job keeping me super busy. Hello again HiddenFathoms and everyone! 

Also saw @komorikun's post about @Sus y disappearing suddenly. I hope Susy returns soon... she was actually teaching me a little Spanish. ¿dónde estás, Susy?

Gotta work again tomorrow, but will find time soon to catch up here at SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Sus_y disappeared suddenly.


For reasons . Just talked to her a day or two ago though.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Fruitcake










Where you at? :heart


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Hope you are having nice moments in your start to 2018 @PrincessV

Thought of you today @lostx00xsoul (waves!).


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope a lot of old friends I had on here who I am no longer in contact with are okay. I've actually made several very good friends from this site, a couple of them I see semi-regularly.

I had a two storey fall last July and very nearly died. Shattered pelvis, brain bleed, skull fracture, brain damage. Hearing the news about Username removed scares me a little and makes me sad. Life is so fragile, and I wish it wasn't.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

vanilla90 said:


> I hope a lot of old friends I had on here who I am no longer in contact with are okay. I've actually made several very good friends from this site, a couple of them I see semi-regularly.
> 
> I had a two storey fall last July and very nearly died. Shattered pelvis, brain bleed, skull fracture, brain damage. Hearing the news about Username removed scares me a little and makes me sad. Life is so fragile, and I wish it wasn't.


How are you recovering?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

vanilla90 said:


> I hope a lot of old friends I had on here who I am no longer in contact with are okay. I've actually made several very good friends from this site, a couple of them I see semi-regularly.
> 
> I had a two storey fall last July and very nearly died. Shattered pelvis, brain bleed, skull fracture, brain damage. Hearing the news about Username removed scares me a little and makes me sad. Life is so fragile, and I wish it wasn't.


This is a very touching post


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

So we can't name usernames per the rules, but I am sad when I think about one of my first friends I met here. He was very bubbly and energetic and funny, but had a lot of dark things going on underneath. Kid fought hard every day, but he didn't make it. We were in a circle of close friends and were informed of his loss. I'm still very sad when I think about it. We all have so much more to live for. I'll look back at his posts sometimes, but it's hard. Keep fighting guys.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@Skygrinder Haven't seen you around in a while, hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened to @East?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't understand why there is a ban on saying someone's username when they've died. I spent half a day crying and filled with anxiety when the first person was posted about in this thread, thinking of everyone who fits the description and assuming it was each one of them and feeling devastated. Then finding out after frantically searching through clues all night and morning, that it wasn't any of the people I used to know well (who I had already been mourning all morning). Now feeling the same way reading about another person. It is so effing absolutely messed up. I mean I feel like I have to assume my old friend has killed himself but I have no idea if that's right   Like the universe is being like hey somebody you know has killed themselves but we're not gonna tell you who haha what a fun guessing game! Could be that person you deeply love and care about, but grieving people you love is just a bit too EASY and SIMPLE as it is, so let's make it confusing and horrible. Because when you deal with death off the internet, what's clearly lacking from the whole ordeal is any ambiguity, questions, terror, confusion, doubt etc. So thankfully this SAS rule adds that confusion and doubt to the whole ordeal and allows everyone to get involved and really absorb all that horror and get the full experience.

Yet more hilarity from the universe, what a sense of humour it has. Maybe newspaper classifieds should be like this to keep things more interesting and create a fun-filled day for family and friends of the deceased. Instead of printing the person's name they could sprinkle little clues throughout the paper or maybe send little cryptic notes to people's addresses! Even more ironic that a rule like this is on a site for people who suffer from anxiety. Is it supposed to be a form of extreme exposure to anxiety-provoking situations? Hahsabshhahahahahahahhahhahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa anyway i;m going to go make whalesounding sobs into my cat tumgmy and hope i die


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Fruitcake said:


> I don't understand why there is a ban on saying someone's username when they've died. I spent half a day crying and filled with anxiety when the first person was posted about in this thread, thinking of everyone who fits the description and assuming it was each one of them and feeling devastated. Then finding out after frantically searching through clues all night and morning, that it wasn't any of the people I used to know well (who I had already been mourning all morning). Now feeling the same way reading about another person. It is so effing absolutely messed up. I mean I feel like I have to assume my old friend has killed himself but I have no idea if that's right   Like the universe is being like hey somebody you know has killed themselves but we're not gonna tell you who haha what a fun guessing game! Could be that person you deeply love and care about, but grieving people you love is just a bit too EASY and SIMPLE as it is, so let's make it confusing and horrible. Because when you deal with death off the internet, what's clearly lacking from the whole ordeal is any ambiguity, questions, terror, confusion, doubt etc. So thankfully this SAS rule adds that confusion and doubt to the whole ordeal and allows everyone to get involved and really absorb all that horror and get the full experience.
> 
> Yet more hilarity from the universe, what a sense of humour it has. Maybe newspaper classifieds should be like this to keep things more interesting and create a fun-filled day for family and friends of the deceased. Instead of printing the person's name they could sprinkle little clues throughout the paper or maybe send little cryptic notes to people's addresses! Even more ironic that a rule like this is on a site for people who suffer from anxiety. Is it supposed to be a form of extreme exposure to anxiety-provoking situations? Hahsabshhahahahahahahhahhahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa anyway i;m going to go make whalesounding sobs into my cat tumgmy and hope i die


:hugs I don't think I can say much but that I somehow understand the pain.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> What happened to @East?


http://pastebin.com/raw/3kTzhVyp


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://pastebin.com/raw/3kTzhVyp


I know that silly lol. Just wanted to know how she's doing .


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> I don't understand why there is a ban on saying someone's username when they've died. I spent half a day crying and filled with anxiety when the first person was posted about in this thread, thinking of everyone who fits the description and assuming it was each one of them and feeling devastated. Then finding out after frantically searching through clues all night and morning, that it wasn't any of the people I used to know well (who I had already been mourning all morning). Now feeling the same way reading about another person. It is so effing absolutely messed up. I mean I feel like I have to assume my old friend has killed himself but I have no idea if that's right   Like the universe is being like hey somebody you know has killed themselves but we're not gonna tell you who haha what a fun guessing game! Could be that person you deeply love and care about, but grieving people you love is just a bit too EASY and SIMPLE as it is, so let's make it confusing and horrible. Because when you deal with death off the internet, what's clearly lacking from the whole ordeal is any ambiguity, questions, terror, confusion, doubt etc. So thankfully this SAS rule adds that confusion and doubt to the whole ordeal and allows everyone to get involved and really absorb all that horror and get the full experience.
> 
> Yet more hilarity from the universe, what a sense of humour it has. Maybe newspaper classifieds should be like this to keep things more interesting and create a fun-filled day for family and friends of the deceased. Instead of printing the person's name they could sprinkle little clues throughout the paper or maybe send little cryptic notes to people's addresses! Even more ironic that a rule like this is on a site for people who suffer from anxiety. Is it supposed to be a form of extreme exposure to anxiety-provoking situations? Hahsabshhahahahahahahhahhahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa anyway i;m going to go make whalesounding sobs into my cat tumgmy and hope i die


Yeah, I don't know. My first thought was actually like 'ooh, maybe she is actually alive, saw my post and requested her name to be removed!' But I then quickly came to the realization of how impossible that would be.

I guess, if nothing else, it's a good reminder to check in with people you care about who you may have kind of lost contact with.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I came back on here for the purpose of checking in with one particular friend who seems to be gone for the past few years. Couldn't remember his email either but I tried three different ones. I messaged a ton of people when I came back on and not many answered. I did find one random friend from my past though


----------



## Clockwise7 (May 3, 2018)

I am new to this forum.....I haven't made a friend here yet.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Haven't seen @truant post for a while, hope you are ok.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Haven't seen @truant post for a while, hope you are ok.


Was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> @Skygrinder Haven't seen you around in a while, hope you're doing ok!


Couldn't afford to pay the internet bill. It's been rough several months, especially in the beginning.

Buuut I got into drawing again after being away from a pencil for almost a decade now, that goes for writing on paper too, not just drawing. Before my internet was cut off, I downloaded some books that I was planning to study from, and this time away from the internet gave me a chance to do just that.

So I read Bridgeman's Complete Guide To Drawing From Life and followed Proko's figure drawing videos that I also downloaded before. I think time away from the pencil made it easier for me to switch from tripod grip to overhand grip (Love it ._.). I've been practicing a lot and I'm really happy with my progress. I'm so happy that I have internet again, so I can get some fresh models to draw, because I was really getting sick of drawing same poses over and over again, ones that Proko provided with his videos.

Can't wait to gather up some money and buy a scanner, so I can get some criticism and direction from more experienced artists.

Other than that, I went through Perspective Made Easy, Elemental Magic, and I'm halfway through Animator's Survival Kit. I started going through The Fundamentals of light, shadow and reflectivity, but then I realized that it's a continuation of his other book, well not a continuation, rather a requirement in order to even be able to understand some of the techniques that he is using to cast shadows, transfer height...etc. I did manage to learn some things from it anyway, but I'm looking forward to reading his first book and then going through this.

Anyway, I can't show any of my drawings because I don't have a scanner or even a phone to take a photo, buuuut I DID have aseprite installed, so at least I did some animations.

I really just wanted to sprite a tree to see how I'll do at pixel art (I did mess around with it when I was a kid, but like everything else I've tried as a kid, I didn't touch for almost a decade). I liked the tree, so I decided to go ahead and sprite a whole scene and have some animations in it, but I got bored of it, mainly because I have no clue how to properly do the background yet. I was going to animate swing on the tree too, but yeah...it was really just supposed to be a simple sprite of a tree, so this is enough. Even though I feel like the tree itself isn't finished either.

I attempted to make a soft shadow for the tree's cast shadow in the distance, but I don't really think it works for pixel art, but maybe there's a technique for it that I don't know about, specific to pixel art.










This one was really just for the bubble pop. You can ignore the actual bubble going up, I didn't space it properly or anything, it's just 3 alternating sprites, I was just trying to get to the pop and animate that as soon as possible. The background is also whatever, just added something for it to make sense. Might want to zoom in for this one and the next one a bit, didn't realize how small they were until just now when I uploaded them, lol. xD










And this laser animation. Ignore the character, it's not really a character, just a black shape slapped on to have something to attach the laser to 










It's not much, I've really just been messing with pixel art for a week now, been mainly just figure drawing. Anyway. I'll be joining some pixel art communities to help me improve (Since I doubt there's books on pixel art, but I'll see what google will say), and keep drawing and studying as well, of course.

I'll just make this my comeback post and tag some poeple here  @twistix @Lohikaarme @TryingToBeBrave @jolene23 @Little Turtle @doe deer @SwtSurrender @Off1st

I won't be spending as much time as I used to here, but I'll try to make at least one post per day. Maybe with more pixel art and animations. Also really looking forward to doing some regular animations with drawings when I get a scanner and a tablet. (if I? My situation is pretty sketchy. I don't know what tomorrow will bring xd)


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@Skygrinder Oh wow, those are some cool animations!  Good to see you back


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Back in the day when the whole chat room thing was different. I tried to talk this guy not to end it, this was over months. When he was fine he was one of my best friends in that chat. I'm really upset that I have blanked on his name right now. In any-case none the less he said he was planning to do it and then he disappeared. You might be gone, if you recognize my username please send me a message.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anybody here from @Harlin? I know she was in the hospital dealing with cancer last time I checked.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@slyfox also has been gone awhile :stu


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Anyone remember michael1


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

BeautyandRage said:


> Anyone remember michael1


yes.....i was wondering about him recently, actually.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Got a response from Sly phew! .


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I’m not sure I should call them out, but they’ve been gone for longer than I thought they’d be and I hope they’re doing alright.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I miss a lot of people.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Clearly a lot of people since the site is dead


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope you are well Adam, wherever you are. It's been 3 years now =/ You are missed.

Coincidentally not the Adam above me lol but hello @3stacks


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Coincidentally not the Adam above me lol but hello @3stacks


Haha hey gurl the only absent I am is minded


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Not sure if I should tag them since they may not want that type of attention drawn on. But some users have shown concerns about their mental health status (existential) since the last post they made back in November. If they're reading this - know that you are cared about, some have asked where you've been (via Post something you'd like to tell a fellow SAS user - wish I can link but it will not allow me...), and that it's okay to reach out because chances are people will remember your name. It is a very cool ****ing name. 


There's another who I last seen I think in August saying they were/are battling cancer. Hope she's doing okay and I believe there is one person on here who keeps in contact (@Kevin001 I believe?)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think lisbeth will ever come back to the forum, it's a shame she was one of those who considered it too anti-woman here. Charleyy is also long gone, wish she had stayed and posted more. i just want luv was around last year. I mainly talked to him about mod stuff, but he (I assume it is), was very funny.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

LydeaCharlotte said:


> I don't think lisbeth will ever come back to the forum, it's a shame she was one of those who considered it too anti-woman here.


Agreed. :sigh

I also miss Isabelle50 and Gopherinferno. I believe Isabelle left for reasons similar to Lisbeth's. Gopherinferno was just hilarious.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

This is my first time logging on in earnest in over... half a decade at max? I'm sure no one remembers me, I wasn't the most talkative on the forums.
But I check in from time to time if she's posted anything by chance (it's been two years). I made one life-changing connection here, for better or worse.
I know you're struggling, but I also know you're handling yourself quite well. Much better than I am. No matter what else -- I'm proud of you.
Good luck, Akv. I hope one day we might talk again like we used to. I still think of you sometimes. And when I do, I miss you, very much.

As for myself, I honestly thought I'd never find myself on here again. But desperate times call for despairing measurements. 
I haven't got a home in this world no more.
And I have no other place to go.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Euripides said:


> This is my first time logging on in earnest in over... half a decade at max? I'm sure no one remembers me, I wasn't the most talkative on the forums.
> But I check in from time to time if she's posted anything by chance (it's been two years). I made one life-changing connection here, for better or worse.
> I know you're struggling, but I also know you're handling yourself quite well. Much better than I am. No matter what else -- I'm proud of you.
> Good luck, Akv. I hope one day we might talk again like we used to. I still think of you sometimes. And when I do, I miss you, very much.
> ...


I can remember you being on this site quite clearly, 5yrs!! Geez time flies too fast. Sorry you find yourself needing this site again.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Visiting the site after not being here for a couple years..I used a different name previously but I doubt anyone remembers me. I see a couple familiar names here, at least.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

@ohdaesu where u at tho


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I heard she was having some trouble accessing the site, though I worry about @*A Toxic Butterfly* , I hope somebody can get the situation resolved soon. I remember one time when I couldn't access the site while others apparently could and it felt really awful, I wondered what I had done wrong and thought I might never get in again. :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

See above.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

harrison said:


> Post Deleted.


Isn't that guy banned? I thought that was against the rules.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

scooby said:


> Isn't that guy banned? I thought that was against the rules.


The mods decided it was okay because everyone here knew who he was and what he was like. After nearly two years, I still get asked why he was banned.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Silent Memory said:


> The mods decided it was okay because everyone here knew who he was and what he was like. After nearly two years, I still get asked why he was banned.


Not that I disagree with his being banned, or what he was like, but can't this potentially open someone up to being mocked or badmouthed with no way of defending themselves? If one would even be reading after being banned. Especially being someone who was as sas-famous(lol) as him, there would be quite a bit of opinions about him. It sounds a bit unfair to have the rules not apply to certain people.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Uniman said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> See above.


What am I looking at exactly?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> What am I looking at exactly?


About Sofaking.

Post was removed.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

scooby said:


> Not that I disagree with his being banned, or what he was like, but can't this potentially open someone up to being mocked or badmouthed with no way of defending themselves? If one would even be reading after being banned. Especially being someone who was as sas-famous(lol) as him, there would be quite a bit of opinions about him. It sounds a bit unfair to have the rules not apply to certain people.


That's fair enough and I have no problem at all with people (mods) removing any of my posts.

Sometimes I tend to just say whatever comes into my mind if I'm in a weird sort of mood. (like I think I recently said about people with Aserger's - not that I have that but i do get slightly manic, even on here)

It's not important to me at all - please feel free to delete.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

scooby said:


> Not that I disagree with his being banned, or what he was like, but can't this potentially open someone up to being mocked or badmouthed with no way of defending themselves? If one would even be reading after being banned. Especially being someone who was as sas-famous(lol) as him, there would be quite a bit of opinions about him. It sounds a bit unfair to have the rules not apply to certain people.


I can see what you mean by that, and it could cause some problems, like you said. Some things can be confusing for the mods to know what to do about because we don't want to over or under moderate, but I think you were right about this, so I'll remember this next time a banned member is mentioned. Thank you. 

Thanks for understanding, @harrison.  A lot of people get offended when their posts get deleted, and you deleted yours before I could.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I can see what you mean by that, and it could cause some problems, like you said. Some things can be confusing for the mods to know what to do about because we don't want to over or under moderate, but I think you were right about this, so I'll remember this next time a banned member is mentioned. Thank you.
> 
> Thanks for understanding, @harrison.  A lot of people get offended when their posts get deleted, and you deleted yours before I could.


That's okay. Most of the time I just like to get things out (apparently it's called venting on here but I don't particularly like that word) and also I often say stupid things. They should be deleted if necessary - it's not a problem at all.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> That's okay. Most of the time I just like to get things out (apparently it's called venting on here but I don't particularly like that word) and also I often say stupid things. They should be deleted if necessary - it's not a problem at all.


I think I'm worse than you mate when venting. Apparently it is called "spam". :lol

The definition of spam is more repeated advertising to multiple users, etc which I find amusing as wasn't doing that. I was just "venting" and not targeting or mentioning names.

I guess just used as an excuse to delete post's that were not liked.

Although I have never seen a social anxiety forum like this where speaking out is a no no.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

@Harlin asked me to let everyone know she's ok. I know one person kept asking me so hopefully this helps.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

3stacks said:


> @Harlin asked me to let everyone know she's ok. I know one person kept asking me so hopefully this helps.


That's good to hear.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

To everyone that I used to talk to on here, I hope you're doing great out there!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i wonder whatever happened to cubanscorpio.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Still miss @tehuti88


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> Still miss @tehuti88


I miss her, too, and I hope she's okay. I want to send her an email to make sure SAS is working for her properly with the glitches she used to have, but I know she didn't like PMs, and emails might be worse.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> Still miss @tehuti88


Me too.


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

How about someone from the early 2000s? It was young Tehuti era, hehe. 

It was a guy I PM'd with a few times - he said he lived in a twilight zone, went to an Ivy, was probably a programmer from home (I had a feeling employment was iffy for him), wrote very well and clearly, was eventually bullied by his "friends," and lived in Ventura, CA.

Do any of you old-timers remember him? What happened to him? Still on this site? Online somewhere? Is he still alive?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hiya


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Perkins said:


> Hiya


 ...Hi


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i wonder if @grand changed her username?


----------



## Cyberus (Mar 20, 2017)

It's been years since I've said anything in this forum, heck, even when I was in this forum I didn't say a-lot, just wanted to say hi again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@tea111red :stu


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> @tea111red :stu


I was thinking about her too, I hope she is doing okay. I noticed she stopped posting after her post was deleted in an unfair manner where I didn't feel she was in the wrong for what she said in the post :/. Negative things like that can deter others away from the forum. I hope she is doing well regardless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TinyFlutter said:


> I was thinking about her too, I hope she is doing okay. I noticed she stopped posting after her post was deleted in an unfair manner where I didn't feel she was in the wrong for what she said in the post :/. Negative things like that can deter others away from the forum. I hope she is doing well regardless.


Yeah praying for her.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

probably offline and whiterabbit had the best attitude and they say funny things xD


back in the day there was someone: leonardess :wink xD and her posts are very funny and make me laugh =)


not that i talked with any of them before, i just notice things.








there's someone i miss, but i'm not going to mention names only because she started with being nice to me. i mean i fear she thinks that i'm convinced she's into me just because she was nice to me, which is crazy. xD 
however, i fantasize a lot about her because i'm creepy like that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wonder what happened to @Karsten.....been 3 months and lost his mod status..hmm.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Wonder what happened to @Karsten.....been 3 months and lost his mod status..hmm.


I hope he is ok.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Coincidence said:


> i wonder if @grand changed her username?


Yes she did, but I've forgot what it was.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cloud Chaser


----------

